# Tabelle formatieren innerhalb eines PHP Blocks



## willytyp (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Freunde,
ich habe folgenden Quellcode in HTML und PHP:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
<head>
<title> KGV-Diekmoor401 </title>

    <link href="gaestebuch.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet">
  
</head>

<body>
<img src="images/Kopfzeile.jpeg" width="987" height="122" style="border: 0px;" />

<div id="Eingabe">

<form action="neuerbeitrag.php" Method="post">

Ihr Name:<br>   
<input name="Name" size="40"><br><br>

E-Mail:    <br>   
<input name="EMail" size="40"<br>
<br><br>

Inhalt:<br>   
<textarea name="inhalt" cols="40" rows="12"
    wrap="physical"></textarea><br><br>

<input type="submit" value="Absenden">

</form>
<hr>


<?php
$beitrag = file("gaestebuch.txt");
krsort($beitrag);

foreach($beitrag as $ausgabe)
   {
   $ausgabe = stripslashes($ausgabe);            //Backlash entfernen
   $zerlegen = explode("|", $ausgabe);

   echo "
   <table align=\"left\"
    border=\"1\"
    cellspacing=\"0\"
       cellpadding=\"5\"
       bordercolorlight=\"black\"
       bordercolordark=\"black\"
       width=\"30%\"> 
   <tr>
   <td>

  Von <a href=\"mailto:$zerlegen[0]\">$zerlegen[1]</a>
  am $zerlegen[2]
   </td>
   </tr>

   <tr>
   <td>
   $zerlegen[3]
   </td>
   </tr>
   </table><br>
   ";
   }  
?>
</div>
```

Den oberen Teil (HTML), den Eingabeteil habe ich mit CSS formatieren können.
Nun befindet sich der Ausgabeteil im PHP Bereich. Den, wie den oberen, plazieren und
formatieren habe ich auch mit CSS versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Ist so etwas überhaupt
möglich. Wenn nicht, wie kann ich die Ausgabe (eine zweizeilige, einspaltige Tabelle) beeinflussen?
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Gästebuch von denen es ja viele gibt. Irgeneins kopieren bringt mir
nichts, weil ich gerne wissen möchte was ich gemacht habe, soll heissen ich möchte das gemacht
verstehen.

Ich hoffe eine(r) von euch kann mir helfen.

Meine Dank habt ihr schon mal im voraus.

LG
willytyp


----------



## SpiceLab (18. Juni 2015)

Kannst du mal deinen erfolglosen Versuch anhand des geparsten PHP-Codes zeigen?

Grundsätzlich sollten die Formatierungen in der globalen CSS-Datei greifen.


----------



## willytyp (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo SpiceLab,

Hier noch einmal die Code:

HTML/PHP

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
<head>
<title> KGV-Diekmoor401 </title>

    <link href="gaestebuch.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet">
  
</head>

<body>
<img src="images/Kopfzeile.jpeg" width="987" height="122" style="border: 0px;" />

<div id="Eingabe">

<form action="neuerbeitrag.php" Method="post">

Ihr Name:<br>   
<input name="Name" size="40"><br><br>

E-Mail:    <br>   
<input name="EMail" size="40"<br>
<br><br>

Inhalt:<br>   
<textarea name="inhalt" cols="40" rows="12"
    wrap="physical"></textarea><br><br>

<input type="submit" value="Absenden">

</form>
<hr>

</div>                     <!-- Ende für die Eingabe -->

<div ="Ausgabe"            <!-- ab hier fuer die Ausgabe --!>

<?php
$beitrag = file("gaestebuch.txt");
krsort($beitrag);

foreach($beitrag as $ausgabe)
   {
   $ausgabe = stripslashes($ausgabe);            //Backlash entfernen
   $zerlegen = explode("|", $ausgabe);

   echo "
   <table align=\"left\"
    border=\"1\"
    cellspacing=\"0\"
       cellpadding=\"5\"
       bordercolorlight=\"black\"
       bordercolordark=\"black\"
       width=\"30%\"> 
   <tr>
   <td>

  Von <a href=\"mailto:$zerlegen[0]\">$zerlegen[1]</a>
  am $zerlegen[2]
   </td>
   </tr>

   <tr>
   <td>
   $zerlegen[3]
   </td>
   </tr>
   </table><br>
   ";
   }  
?>
</div>
```


und hier der CSS Code:


```
#Eingabe
{
position:absolute;
top:150px;
left:150px;
color:#ffff00;
/*background-color:#00ff00;*/
}

#Ausgabe
{
position:absolute;
top:500px;
left:150px;   
}
```

Ich hoffe sehr, das du damit etwas anfangen kannst.

LG
willytyp


----------



## SpiceLab (18. Juni 2015)

Fällt dir hier nichts auf?

```
<div ="Ausgabe"
```

Syntaktisch richtig lautet es so:

```
<div id="Ausgabe">
```


----------



## willytyp (18. Juni 2015)

*Hallo SpiceLab,*
*der kleine Tippfehler hat sich eingeschlichen als ich dir demonstrieren wollte, wie es nicht funktioniert.*
*Im Quellcode ist die Eingabe richtig.*
*Die Ausgabe klebt nach wie vor direkt unter der Form Eingabe und ich habe weiterhin keine*
*Möglichkeit der Formatierung (Color, Background)*

*LG*
*willytyp*


----------



## SpiceLab (18. Juni 2015)

Ist das Gästebuch online erreichbar, um einen Blick darauf werfen zu können?


----------



## lockcat (18. Juni 2015)

Bevor ich dir nun eine Lösung zeige empf. ich dir erstmal ein Link grade für einsteiger.... 

http://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/CSS/Eigenschaften/Tabellenformatierung

Gruß


----------



## willytyp (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo lockcat,
hat ein wenig gedauert, ich habe mir den Link aufgerufen, wollte das Thema ausdrucken und lernen, da hat sich mein Drucker verabschiedet. Nachdem ein neuer her mußte, habe ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema befaßt. Das ging relativ schnell, bis zu dem Punkt HINTERGRUND. Kurz und gut, ich habe es nicht geschfft den Hintergrund der beiden Zellen zu färben. Langsam bekomme ich hier eine Krise. Seit fast einer Woche quäle ich mich schon damit ab. Nun möchte ich dich bitten, mir deine Lösung zu zeigen. Vermutlich werde ich mir an den Kopf fassen und fragen wie blöd ich eigendlich bin.

Meinen Dank im voraus.

LG
willytyp


----------

